# [Heisec] lost+found: WLAN-Polizei bei Olympia, Pornoverbot im Pentagon und Black Hat Slides



## Newsfeed (3 August 2012)

Bei Olympia wird offenbar gezielt nach verbotenen Hotspots gesucht, die US-Raketenabwehr darf jetzt im Dienst keine Pornos mehr schauen und Hacker bauen eine EXEPDFJARHTML-Datei
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

